# Addiction to buying Speakers strikes again, Was it worth it?



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi everyone. my name's jason and i'm an Addict.. Once i got my first taste of half way decent sound From my yamaha Rx-v750 receiver (paid $50) and my Polk Audio Series 2 monitors which i almost didn't buy because the guy told me they were 20 years old , i almost walked away.. then he turned on his receiver ,amp or whatever he had, idk but it looked expensive and put some classical music on with his new speakers that replaced his polks. He told me those speakers cost $2000, they sounded good , real good, then he plugged in the Polk monitors and played the same classical music, i couldn;t take my money out faster, to me they sounded just as good as his new speakers, maybe even better idk it was close, anyways, got him down to $60, best $60 i ever spent.

So for $110 to me i felt like i had a good stereo now ( ok stop laughing )

Ever since i can't stop buying speakers, before i joined this site, i thought my old Kenwood 5.1 all in one was good stuff.

I have so many speakers i'm embarrassed to mention them all lol.

Ok to the point, i think i finally made my first Good purchace since my polks. Hopefully even an upgrade, i'd like opinions please.

i bought a pair of Boston Acoustic VR 1 speakers to replace the polks

And i bought a boston Acoustic center speaker model VRC to replace my Cnkyo center


I Paid $130 for all 3.. i kinda feel bad , the girl wanted $300, negotiating is in my nature, i almost feel like i ripped her off..idk

i know these speakers are not top tier stuff, but i bought them because i thought i was getting a good deal, and possibly an upgrade.

I need some opinions please , 

i know i need help, i vowed not to buy another speaker until after i save $500 to get a real Sub

i have 3 subs in my room and i thought they were good..then i joined this forum


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Buy speakers because you enjoy the sound. That's what's important. 130 for a decent front stage is a good deal. They seem to have good reviews online and have a good bang for your buck. But back to the point; stop buying speakers because the price tag catches your eye. Imagine what you could do if you would stop spending 100 here 25 there every other week and save for a real set of speakers.. I believe the outcome would be much more satisfying and you wouldn't always feel the 'need' to continuously upgrade. 

If those speakers sound like an upgrade to you then they are. No need for our opinions.


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Even tho i feel $130 was a deal and maybe it was worth it idk., but your right i gotta stop wasting money like this. thanks


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't feel bad we all have the same addiction. I have a few speakers in my storage room that I have no use for but I just keep them anyway. As far as the BA's I agree that for $130 you got a decent deal. Good luck and for your therapy visit the Shack many times a day.....


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

jason1234567 said:


> Even tho i feel $130 was a deal and maybe it was worth it idk., but your right i gotta stop wasting money like this. thanks


I agree, that's a very good price on a good set of speakers, and if you enjoy them then that's all that matters!


----------



## Aundudel25 (Dec 13, 2013)

jamesfrazier said:


> I agree, that's a very good price on a good set of speakers, and if you enjoy them then that's all that matters!



+1 That's why there are so many different brands and options out there because everyone's ears are different! If the speakers sound good with your equipment with your ears in your room then that's all that should matter


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The important question is how do they sound?


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's the thing guys, now there's a twist.. i didn't actually buy them yet..i was gonna pick them up today. then she tells me she's a smoker and the speakers were in a room thats been smoked in.. from what i read people are saying it's bad for the speakers, So i told her i couldn't take that gamble, She got all upset , telling me she really needs money and tells me i can have them for $75.. the addict in me is saying roll the dice, then i keep looking at the 3 subs in my room which i once thought i got a deal on and idk what to do.. i think i'll take the groups advice, please tell me your opinions on this situation. Am i getting a deal, or am i being dealt ?


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

jason1234567 said:


> Here's the thing guys, now there's a twist.. i didn't actually buy them yet..i was gonna pick them up today. then she tells me she's a smoker and the speakers were in a room thats been smoked in.. from what i read people are saying it's bad for the speakers, So i told her i couldn't take that gamble, She got all upset , telling me she really needs money and tells me i can have them for $75.. the addict in me is saying roll the dice, then i keep looking at the 3 subs in my room which i once thought i got a deal on and idk what to do.. i think i'll take the groups advice, please tell me your opinions on this situation. Am i getting a deal, or am i being dealt ?


Listen to them, Audition them and see how they sound. Do some internet research and see what others have said. Smoking? eh it may make the screen smell but I don't know how it would physically damage a speaker.. She may be trying to just get rid of an old friends speakers and doesn't know there worth, or they could be in pretty bad shape. Research, listen and inspect.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

jamesfrazier said:


> Smoking? eh it may make the screen smell but I don't know how it would physically damage a speaker.


Cigarette smoke is rich in both reactive oxygen and reactive nitrogen species - corrosive agents which will accelerate the degenerative effects of ozone. As this is mostly a concern for foam surrounds, which the Bostons appear to use (looked at some online photos), I'd say that it's a reasonable concern. On the other hand, replacing foam surrounds of speakers greater than 4" diameter is a piece of cake and the kits don't cost much.

Life is a gamble; roll the dice - repair them if necessary; it will be fun. DIY projects indoctrinate you further into the cult. Way back when, doing stuff like that is exactly how I began my journey. These days, my systems are pretty stable, but that just means there's more money to direct at purchasing media.:bigsmile:


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I had no idea, thank you for the info!


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

The foam is going to rot - period. The only impact of the cigarette smoke is a reduction of the time it will take. The good news is that it's a simple and inexpensive repair. The only 'cone and dome' speakers I have which haven't required my doing that (within 20 years of purchase) are the Klipsch Heresy II speakers that I gave my son ages ago (still miss the Belles) - pleated paper suspension avoids that issue.


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

your right someone gave them to her as a gift and she just wants to sell them. I probably could of told her $50 and got them.. anyways, i'm going over there now to test them out. if they sound good i'll grab em, the bargain hunter negotiator in my wan't to offer her $50 if i wan't them just to see what she says, but i kinda feel bad if i do that, am i rippering her off and taking advantage of some lady that really needs money for bills or food or am i getting a deal from a lady you just wants to go buy some crack or something. i'll have a better idea when i go to her house, i can spot a user a mile away, is she's looking like she just want's to score i'm gonna get em for $50.

well i guess i'll report back after i test them out, 

Thanks guys, i'm glad i bumped into this forum, everyone has been kind and curtious, i know a lot of the member get annoyed of someone like me, a newbie that asks a million questions, i'm just trying to learn and asking questions really helps. i've learned alot since i joined here.

As to my speaker addiction, i vow not to buy anymore speakers after this, until i get a proper Sub.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

We're all here to help!


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

I ended up buying the speakers, Boston Acoustic VR1's and a Boston Acoustic VRC center speaker. Also in the deal i got an Onkyo TX-SR505 receiver but the receiver has a bad Front left ch, it makes the speaker crackle.

I got everything for $30

I'm pretty sure the center channel is good, The VR 1's idk if there's something wrong with them or what.. sometimes they sound great, sometimes i swear i'm hearing a fuzz sound.

i was thinking to have them checked out by a proffessional and see what's up with them


----------

